# Women's Crochet Hat - FREE Pattern



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Super Sporty cap with free instructions:

http://www.patonsyarns.com/data/pattern/pdf/Patons_Canadianaweb17_cr_cap.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Patons&utm_content=Patons+February+Newsletter


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very cute! Thank you for the link.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you, I have just started wearing hats, and this is the next one I will make!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you -really cute hat


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for the link. Cute hat.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

What a great hat, thanks for the link.


----------



## nursebritt (Oct 1, 2013)

This link doesn't seem to be working for me. Is it working for anyone else? I would love this pattern.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Link did not work for me.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Link did not work for me.


----------



## nursebritt (Oct 1, 2013)

Here is the working link that someone sent to me:

http://www.yarnspirations.com/assets/files/pattern-files/pdf/Patons_Canadianaweb17_cr_cap.en_US.pdf


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for finding it again.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you. Love this hat.


----------



## zelda faith (Oct 7, 2013)

I CLICK ON THE LINK BUT IT SAYS PAGE NOT FOUND EVERY TIME.


----------



## nursebritt (Oct 1, 2013)

This link should work: http://www.shellvacationsclub.com/club/resorts/carriage_hills/index.jsp

The link at the top doesn't work anymore.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you! I think it's so cute and I got it!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

nursebritt said:


> Here is the working link that someone sent to me:
> 
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/assets/files/pattern-files/pdf/Patons_Canadianaweb17_cr_cap.en_US.pdf


Thank you!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## rhawks (Nov 13, 2013)

Has anyone made this hat? I just finished it today but the brim doesn't stick out like in the photo. It just wants to lay flat. Anyone else have this problem? Any suggestions?


----------



## rhawks (Nov 13, 2013)

How do you get the brim to stay out? Mine just wants to lay flat.
Sorry I thought this would do to the original poster.


----------



## a2nita (Mar 29, 2014)

Here is a link to try: http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/crochet/womens-peaked-cap I have tried all the others & they do not work for me.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------

